# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare قسم مدرسة الصيانة(Maintenance School Repair Area)  طريقة إصلاح ايمي nokia5130بدون بوكس أو rpl

## TIGER_GSM

اليوم أقدم لكم طريقة إصلاح ايمي مضروب لدي يتم إصلاحه عبر شراء rpl جديد للهاتف لكن هناك طريقة إصلاح دون شراء rpl كيف؟!!!!!!
طريقة هي عبارة عن إستبدال أو تغير سيركويت فلاش خاص بالهاتف من بارودة تالفة يعني فيها عطب أخر من غير سيركويت فلاش  نقوم بستبداله عبر طريقة تالية أترككم مع فيديو توضيحي 
+ (سيركويت فلاش هو لدي يتم تخزين فيه فلاش وكدلك منطقة سكرتي الخاصة بالهاتف يعني حتى rpl )   فيديو توضيحي      اتمنى إفدى للجميع بتوفيق

----------


## bil34

بارك الله فيك

----------


## abdou147

بارك الله فيك

----------


## راشدمحمد

من سن سنة حسنة له اجرها واجر من عمل بها الى يوم القيامة-جزيت خيرا

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

شكرا أخـــــــــــــى وجزيتـــ 1000 خـــيــــــر وتحتــ التجربة ان شاء الله ++لخـــاطرك حبيبى

----------


## TIGER_GSM

> شكرا أخـــــــــــــى وجزيتـــ 1000 خـــيــــــر وتحتــ التجربة ان شاء الله ++لخـــاطرك حبيبى

 شكراً لمرورك أخي
 شرف لموضوعي المتواضع

----------


## ابومازن فون

بارك الله فيك

----------


## seffari

بارك الله فيك

----------


## TIGER_GSM

شكراً لمرور

----------


## ايهابو

جزاك الله خبرا وبارك فيك

----------


## ahmedhessin2

بارك الله فيك

----------


## king of royal

شكرا اخى 
معا للتقدم والرقى

----------


## TIGER_GSM

شكراً لمرور

----------


## ebraheemkh

هل تنفع لغير جهاز

----------


## ستارالعراق

بارك الله فيك

----------


## yassin55

تسلم حبيبنا على الفيديو والحل 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## Mohammed-GSM

شكراا على الايفاد اخي بارك الله فيك

----------


## TIGER_GSM

شكراً لمرور

----------


## y.tresor

بارك الله فيك أخي 
وجزاك ألف خير في هذا اليوم العظيم يوم الجمعة

----------


## sabir22

بارك الله فيك

----------


## adresalo

مشكور جدا جدا

----------


## محمود المصرى

تسلم ايدك

----------


## سمير الليل

بارك الله فيك........................

----------

